# Achilles issues



## Totentanz (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm not heavily into running (I usually use a bike), but since it seems to be a requirement for nearly any job involving military, fire, LEO, etc..., I've started a few times to implement it.  I've never been successful at building a consistent program for various reasons, most of which I've been able to resolve.  The last one, though, has me hitting my head against a wall.

The last few times I've started a program, within a few days, my ankle becomes sore/sensitive about an inch above the "ball" of the ankle.  While I'm no MD/trainer, most sources I've seen point to this as being tendonitis in the Achilles, and the most frequent cause is overtraining, or attempting to go too hard too fast.  So far, in the last week, I've done two runs at 2 miles/10 min pace to try to slowly build up (3 days apart), and it's still giving me troubles.  It doesn't really hurt when I run, but I'm more worried about damaging something down there.

So far, I've been taking 2x200mg ibuprofin to alleviate pain, and a small amount of swelling.

Couple questions:

1) is ibuprofin a "good" solution to this, or should I be looking at taking something else (or is anything in this realm just an attempt to circumvent reality)?

2) am I missing anything stretching-wise?  I've been trying to stretch the back of the calf/ankle area before each run, but I don't know if there's anything out there that might specifically target the ankle...

3) for a more anecdotal possibility, can this be caused by anything in the running form?

4) anything else I'm missing?

I'm at a loss, as I've had this happen the past few times I've tried to start up running, and each time, I've tried to slow down my progress to prevent this, and it doesn't seem to be working...


----------



## Kurt V (Feb 25, 2008)

Are you doing any stretching exercises specifically for your achilles tendons? If not get on google and find some. An easy one is to stand arms length from a wall, put your hands against the wall and then lean into the wall and hold it for 20 seconds. Do this several times. 

As for the pain/tenderness, naproxen sodium will do a much better job to reduce the inflammation than ibuprofen.


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 25, 2008)

Ack Toten..Ive had achilles tendonitis and plantar fasciitis for months now.  Ive had 8 weeks of PT and Im working with a trainer at the gym too.  I have to do these stretching routines for like 15 mins before a work out..to keep my achilles from tearing.  Might be worth an ortho consult and some time with a physical therapist to avoid more serious issues down the road.:2c:
But then again..Im old


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 25, 2008)

I use Naproxen for inflammation but be wary as it's harder on the stomach than ibuprofen.  I have to take an acid reducing agent ([FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Pantoprazole Sodium[/FONT]) to protect the lining.


----------



## Typhoon (Feb 25, 2008)

Both Achilles and Plantar Fascia problems can by caused by a tightening due to advancing age. These difficulties can be helped a great deal by stretching. You can stretch your Achilles by doing a wall stretch and then bending the knee to put the force on your ankle. Plantar fascia can be stretched by either a wall stretch or by sitting with one leg straight on the floor and taking a towel and draping it around the ball of the foot. Hold the ends of the towel with your hands. Then stretch your lower leg by pulling back on the towel. 

An item that will assist with your stretch routine is the Pro Stretch. You can order it on line from M-F Athletic here:
http://www.everythingtrackandfield.com/detail.aspx_Q_ID_E_2577_A_CategoryID_E_413

I have owned a Pro Stretch for several years and it is a valuable piece of equipment.


----------



## car (Feb 25, 2008)

Don't forget to stretch _afterward_ - if that isn't obvious.


----------



## irnbndr (Feb 25, 2008)

I get that from running too.  I never did when I was younger but now it seems that running is evil!  Therefor, I don't run unless the team is running or I am taking a PT test.  I do low impact cardio.  Running will not make you a better soldier, sailor or whatever.  Low impact cardio programs such as biking excuted in intervals will shred your legs and ensure that you can keep up with the gazelles!  Save the running for when it is neccessary... your joints will love you for it!

:2c:


----------



## irnbndr (Feb 25, 2008)

One more thing... Eat ibruprofen!  It's easy to get from any medic and works like a charm.  It's candy... mmmmm.

Take a knee and face out!!!


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Feb 25, 2008)

(puts on her lil white nursie cap) If you're using ANY of the NSAIDs (ibuprophen, naproxen, etc) remember: 1) they all mess with your clotting ability which will make you bruise "bigger" from injuries  2) be sure to let your main health care provider taht you are using them with that regularity.  I agree with the comments about GI upset.  Hummm stressful job already = prime ulcer candidate.  Adding these meds to the mix only increases your chance for a GI bleed.  NO drug comes without side effects.  It's a therapeutic tradeoff.  Arm yourself with info and take reasonanle precautions.  (removes lil cap and climbs down from her soapbox)


----------



## 275ANGER! (Feb 25, 2008)

irnbndr said:


> Take a knee and face out!!!




LMFAO... Drink Water!


----------



## Rabid Badger (Feb 25, 2008)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by irnbndr
> Take a knee and face out!!!





> Quote: 275ANGER
> LMFAO... Drink Water!



*Breaks over!! *

*Moving!! *


----------



## irnbndr (Feb 25, 2008)

275ANGER! said:


> LMFAO... Drink Water!





razor_baghdad said:


> *Breaks over!! *
> 
> *Moving!! *



Haha... I knew you two would get that.


----------



## Totentanz (Feb 25, 2008)

Kurt V said:


> Are you doing any stretching exercises specifically for your achilles tendons? If not get on google and find some. An easy one is to stand arms length from a wall, put your hands against the wall and then lean into the wall and hold it for 20 seconds. Do this several times.
> 
> As for the pain/tenderness, naproxen sodium will do a much better job to reduce the inflammation than ibuprofen.



That sounds generally like what I've been doing to stretch the calf/ankle...



Chopstick said:


> Ack Toten..Ive had achilles tendonitis and plantar fasciitis for months now.  Ive had 8 weeks of PT and Im working with a trainer at the gym too.  I have to do these stretching routines for like 15 mins before a work out..to keep my achilles from tearing.  Might be worth an ortho consult and some time with a physical therapist to avoid more serious issues down the road.:2c:
> But then again..Im old



I'll look into this... unfortunately, the campus health care that I have access to is both highly time-consuming and not terribly effective.  If this is still an issue when I get back stateside, I'll look into something a bit more serious.



gdamadg said:


> I use Naproxen for inflammation but be wary as it's harder on the stomach than ibuprofen.  I have to take an acid reducing agent ([FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Pantoprazole Sodium[/FONT]) to protect the lining.



I'll look into Naproxen, and keep this in mind.  I'm not eager to screw up my body just yet, but it might be an option.



Typhoon said:


> Both Achilles and Plantar Fascia problems can by caused by a tightening due to advancing age. These difficulties can be helped a great deal by stretching. You can stretch your Achilles by doing a wall stretch and then bending the knee to put the force on your ankle. Plantar fascia can be stretched by either a wall stretch or by sitting with one leg straight on the floor and taking a towel and draping it around the ball of the foot. Hold the ends of the towel with your hands. Then stretch your lower leg by pulling back on the towel.
> 
> An item that will assist with your stretch routine is the Pro Stretch. You can order it on line from M-F Athletic here:
> http://www.everythingtrackandfield.com/detail.aspx_Q_ID_E_2577_A_CategoryID_E_413
> ...



Thanks for the input.  From the sounds of things, the solution seems to be "more stretching".  I'll keep with what I've been doing, and see if I can find anything else to supplement that to loosen the calf muscle more.  The towel idea seems like a fairly easy addition...

Thanks, all!


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 26, 2008)

I forgot the golf ball thingy Toten!:doh:
Left you a message..Ill get on this later..God Im so forgetful!:doh::doh:


----------



## Rabid Badger (Feb 26, 2008)

*MOVING!! ​*
* RUCK UP!!!​*
*YOU, TOO, CHOPSTICK!!!!​*
MOTRIN = 'THE KING OF SUPERMAN CANDY' (CURES ALL THAT AILS YA!!) ;);)


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 26, 2008)

Ive never rucked..what the ruck is going on?  LOL
I have to find the golf ball trick for him!


----------



## 275ANGER! (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey TOTENTANZ, 
Does your school have a sports medicine department... might check what they can do/provide.  They are always eager to have a real patient.



Yeah... Chopstick get MOVING we will never make the TOT, no time for whiners!


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 26, 2008)

Ok...wtf is TOT??:confused:


----------



## car (Feb 26, 2008)

Chopstick said:


> Ok...wtf is TOT??:confused:



Time Over Target


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 26, 2008)

car said:


> Time Over Target


The civi chick thanks you!;)


----------



## car (Feb 26, 2008)

Chopstick said:


> The civi chick thanks you!;)



Or Time On Target.


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 26, 2008)

car said:


> Or Time On Target.


Sooooooo we are going to Target?  I love Target..its one of my favorite stores.:)


----------



## Rabid Badger (Feb 26, 2008)

Chopstick said:


> Sooooooo we are going to Target?  I love Target..its one of my favorite stores.:)



Civilians......

They're why we do what we do......(sigh..... :doh::doh: )



































I guess.......( sighing again......lolol :doh::doh: )


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 26, 2008)

You love Target too..dont lie!


----------



## irnbndr (Feb 26, 2008)

I like target.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Feb 26, 2008)

Seriously Tote:

All we could do was stretch..and eat Motrin...doesn't always work or take away the pain..but it helps.

I'd have candidates fall back on ruckmarchs in SFAS and the best common sense advice I could give would be 'Don't do permanent damage'. Rest, relaxation stretch everyday and proper meds....(ours was the ever present Motrin)

But as stated before, Motrin, as do all meds, have certain side effects. Coming up with the best combo is going to be your onus...but the advice given by many wannabe [sic] RN's/LN's (like Chops) on this ste should help...

Don't hate, all you RN's/LN's....

I think they sell Motrin at Target.

Shut up, Chops!!....wannabe....lolol.....    ;)


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 26, 2008)

They do sell Motrin at Target..as well as the Target brand Ibuprofen..which is the same as Motrin..only cheaper..so you can get more for less.  BTW. Im an MA.  Geesh..how the hell long have you known me now?:doh:


----------



## car (Feb 26, 2008)

Chopstick said:


> They do sell Motrin at Target..as well as the Target brand Ibuprofen..which is the same as Motrin..only cheaper..so you can get more for less.  BTW. Im an MA.  Geesh..how the hell long have you known me now?:doh:



Let it go, Chop!  You're eyes are starting to look like little red, uh, targets....


----------



## harryhubbard68 (Feb 26, 2008)

Don't take meds for pain, then push yourself!  Take the pain or don't run and take the meds, its that simple.  Run ONLY when you have to, bike instead or SOMETHING.  Now, move out smartly and draw fire.

By the way, that comment "take a knee and face out" was dead ballz on and funny as all get-out.


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 27, 2008)

car said:


> Let it go, Chop!  You're eyes are starting to look like little red, uh, targets....



They are NOT red LOL.  Pardon me while I stretch my achilles and plantar fascia..so I can go out while its still dark and.....RUN!! ZING!
get it..still DARK out..so one cannot be SEEN???


----------



## Totentanz (Mar 4, 2008)

An update... a week later.

I've put into my routine several of the stretches mentioned in this thread, as well as the ones sent to me by Chop.  One of the critical points made by Typhoon was the dropping of the knee toward the floor while stretching the calves, as to shift the tension off of the upper calf, and focus (much) more heavily on the lower calf/ankle area.  (Though I am keeping straight leg calf stretch in there as well, to make sure that the upper part is properly loosened).  I've also been devoting a good bit more attention to the post-workout stretching.

Been on the ankle four times since the initial post, Tues, Thurs, Sat, and earlier today.  So far speed has shifted to a 9:30 pace as of today, still holding 20:00 time.  Pain is still there, but only toward the end of the run and is less than before, and the swelling is significantly reduced.  Overall, things feel much better, and endurance is improved (not a rigorously scientific note, but worth mentioning).  I used ibuprofen last Tues/Thurs, but as of Saturday, it has not been required to control the swelling (it usually goes away within half an hour).

Current plan is to move forward at 5-10% increase in speed per week, and to maintain the same time (scheduling slots for the treadmill at the gym works well for a 20 min run).

Thanks to all for your help.


----------

